# Go Fund Me page for my Son



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/58105-happens-quick.html

Didn't really know how bad the medical bills were as my wife does the money handling but what was not covered from VA CHAMPVA dependent insurance is building up and more are still coming in. Kinda sucks, anyways my wife set up a GoFundMe page for my son. If anyone would like to donate or if you cannot donate but would like to share the link on Facebook contact me. Please private message me or email me at [email protected] and I will give you the link. Thanks

Here is the link to the gofundme:

https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

bump, I am going to try bumping this for a couple of days and then will let it die.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> bump, I am going to try bumping this for a couple of days and then will let it die.


PM me your gofundme page. Also, have you posted it on Social Media?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Texted the page to everyone in the phone list, several family posted it on Facebook.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

You know whats F'd is the only people that have responded to this have been preppers. Nobody from my phone list acknowledged the text and my wifes mother and a friend responded to my wifes text.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I donated last night.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pm me the link to you go fund me page please.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Prayers for you and yours. Try doggedly contacting local news outlets. If they run your story your community might take note and rally around your cause. If you're part of a church community that would be a great resource as well. God bless and good luck.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

PM me the link MG

Putting up prayers for your boys and family. God bless


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PM me the page, MG/

God Speed to your son's health and to your family's catching up on the bills. Medical costs are out of freakin' control.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

PM to me please...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> PM me the page, MG/
> 
> God Speed to your son's health and to your family's catching up on the bills. Medical costs are out of freakin' control.


He is doing good but still has some problems with anxiety and memory issues . He had to go to Grand Rapids today for a neurological study.

Heck yeah the medical costs suck. Just the Children's hospital, not including local hospital, ambulance, labs and what ever else was over $130-$140,000 I'm not for sure about the rest. Luckily the VA CHAMPVA insurance picked up the majority. The rest still sucks.

The sad part is that the majority of friends and family including key people from the old church never responded. Heck I would of excepted a F off or something in that nature. The people that donated have been preppers. Not one friend/family member. I'm about ready to go on a rant so I'm gonna shut up.

Thanks everyone.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

Edit: I just wanted to add that we had been with that church for around 20 years. When I got my back pay for 3 years ($70,000.00) I tithed $7,000.00 to the church and they couldn't even respond to a text. Heck, aint nobody obligated to do anything. All I was asking if you couldn't or did not want to donate to just spread the word. Oh, well I don't put faith into man. One of the reasons we stopped going there. They were being a hinderance and figured it was best we just stopped going. Rant over


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Prayers for you and yours. Try doggedly contacting local news outlets. If they run your story your community might take note and rally around your cause. If you're part of a church community that would be a great resource as well. God bless and good luck.


I have been thinking about getting in touch with the paper and news channel. I have to talk to my wife about it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

My wife said for me to go ahead and post the link, so here it is.

https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney

I asked Dention to put it in post number #1 but I figured I would go ahead and post it now for just in case someone wanted it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> My wife said for me to go ahead and post the link, so here it is.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney
> 
> I asked Dention to put it in post number #1 but I figured I would go ahead and post it now for just in case someone wanted it.


Just got home from work. Adding the link was the first thing I did on getting home.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Haven't been on here long, but no one should go through something like this. I raised your donations up a bit. God bless you all.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

He's in my prayers, too. I'll try and donate more when I can.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Shared and praying.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Done. I'm still keeping y'all in my prayers.


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

Helped a bit. Hope for the best. God bless you.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if it will do any good but I just posted this on my FB page.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If you look at the picture on the Gofundme link.* Look to the right.* That machine is all IV's with pain meds, antibiotics and some other stuff that I do not know. If you read the story my wife gives the background and current status.

Just an FYI,
The only people that have answered the call are preppers from the few forums that I attend. I find it amazing that essentially strangers have came to the aid when family have not. Told her she better not talk shit about prepping or preppers anymore, LOL. This just shows how our community really is.


----------



## lbrose (Jul 25, 2015)

Added what I could. That picture brought back memories of losing my brother October 2015. Docs couldn't figure out what he had. Happened so quickly. The bills multiply like rabbits. I have posted the Go Fund Me page on my Facebook page. I hope it helps. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MG, still praying for your finances and most importantly your son's recovery. We both know that God is awesome!

I have donated and shared to FB. I will continue to stand with you in prayer, and I know many others will continue to join us.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In August of 1985, I saw my own almost 5 year old son, lying in a bed, tubes, wires, machines, monitors, and all that stuff.

With God's blessing, we took him home a couple weeks later after two bouts of open heart surgery.

Thankfully, my employer's insurance covered it all.

We'll be praying that yours will somehow also be covered.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you look at the picture on the Gofundme link.* Look to the right.* That machine is all IV's with pain meds, antibiotics and some other stuff that I do not know. If you read the story my wife gives the background and current status.
> 
> Just an FYI,
> I sent the link to everyone in my contacts in my cell phone.* My wife did the same.* Nobody from my contacts replied in no manner.* My wife's mother and a friend from high school replied on her side.* The only people that have answered the call are preppers from the few forums that I attend.* I find it amazing that essentially strangers have came to the aid when family have not.* Told her she better not talk shit about prepping or preppers anymore, LOL.* This just shows how our community really is.


Bump for MG!
God works in mysterious ways, Do not be discouraged. "Every little thing's gonna be alright!"
Stay Strong!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I really appreciate what everybody is doing. I have said a prayer for your generosity. And yes please keep this bumped.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Get well soon, Zack. Bought him an aspirin or two.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

My son is becoming a star.

Are You Really Prepared for the Real World? - The Prepper Journal


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

My son is becoming a star.

Are You Really Prepared for the Real World? - The Prepper Journal


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a very interesting article. Is it coincidental that she agrees with you on the importance of a prepper library?

"The only thing less-sexy and less-interesting than getting right financially is going to be making up those disks and binders of our important information. Do it anyway."

I hope Zack continues to improve.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> That's a very interesting article. Is it coincidental that she agrees with you on the importance of a prepper library?
> 
> "The only thing less-sexy and less-interesting than getting right financially is going to be making up those disks and binders of our important information. Do it anyway."
> 
> I hope Zack continues to improve.


I didn't see the part about the library. Where was that at? I would have to say yes probably a coincidence.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Whoever is R. Ann Parris (OPSEC, I understand). Did a nice job on that article.
I think between MG and myself ( We swapped, so we both have the same vast info) we have a ton of material in our pepper library. I'll send you the entire thing for a $25 donation to Zack on his Go Fund me page!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I didn't see the part about the library. Where was that at?


Almost at the end.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A long time friend on another forum wanted to send me a check so that gofundme did not take a cut (10%). I think it was last week the check arrived and it was a very significate amount. It brought tears to my eyes. When I handed the envelope to my wife and she opened it she was like "Are you kidding me". I really want to make a public thank you but I don't know if he wants his name out there.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice to hear that the boy is recovering.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> A long time friend on another forum wanted to send me a check so that gofundme did not take a cut (10%). I think it was last week the check arrived and it was a very significate amount. It brought tears to my eyes. When I handed the envelope to my wife and she opened it she was like "Are you kidding me". I really want to make a public thank you but I don't know if he wants his name out there.


But in Matthew 6, in a nutshell, it states that things are best done privately. I don't think that person did it for the attention and I doubt the want it. That person did it because they saw a need and had the ability to help. That's all they wanted to do was help, nothing more.

My guess is that your family's appreciation is enough.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MG
I am happy to point out, lot"s prayers have been answered for you and you family. The donors all know you are grateful. Turn the page and keep moving forward. No one seeks any recognition.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> But in Matthew 6, in a nutshell, it states that things are best done privately. I don't think that person did it for the attention and I doubt the want it. That person did it because they saw a need and had the ability to help. That's all they wanted to do was help, nothing more.
> 
> My guess is that your family's appreciation is enough.





Urinal Cake said:


> MG
> I am happy to point out, lot"s prayers have been answered for you and you family. The donors all know you are grateful. Turn the page and keep moving forward. No one seeks any recognition.


Yeah I know, I just don't like not saying anything besides the private message.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PM me the link.
I'm so sorry your family has gone through all this. Godspeed!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just wanted to give another thanks to those that gave prayers and to those that helped out. You know who you are. Zack is doing pretty good now and for the most part is back to normal. He only has a couple sessions with physical therapy left. He is finishing school online so he can continue on with his class in September. He refuses to be held back. He is like his mother and normally gets straight A's. His brother is similar also.

Here is a couple pic's from towards the end of his hospital stay. The Star Wars visitors are from the 501st. Look them up, its pretty neat. We are a Star Wars family so this was a nice treat. This is as close they could get to him because of his immune system. We all were wearing masks and wiping everything down constantly with antibacterial wipes for about a month after his return.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome news MG! Thanks for sharing the update.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Any of you cheap bastards, ya'll need to step up and help one of our own out!
I raised more money on a gun forum, that doesn't know Material General than this whole forum contributed, that's pretty disgusting...Yes, this pisses me off!








https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney...ail&utm_content=cta_button&utm_campaign=upd_n


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> Any of you cheap bastards, ya'll need to step up and help one of our own out!
> I raised more money on a gun forum, that doesn't know Material General than this whole forum contributed, that's pretty disgusting...Yes, this pisses me off!
> View attachment 49161
> 
> ...


A.urinal cake pissed off?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Toefoot said:


> A.urinal cake pissed off?


Uh Huh, as opposed to pissed on...
I mean if you threw in the $10, that you would have paid for another 5 pounds of rice, who do you think needs it more?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm gonna stand with my friend UC .... it's roll call time, donate or stand as a cheap bastard.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> View attachment 48201


Is that our Squatch visiting?????


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I'm gonna stand with my friend UC .... it's roll call time, donate or stand as a cheap bastard.


I don't disagree. Some here have contributed and let it be known they did it.

Some donated but choose to remain anonymous.

Others may be struggling themselves and can't afford to.

While others preach "help those in need, peace and tolerance" but they mean that for everyone else but themselves.

Still, I am disappointed in the amount donated so far. It seems we are becoming an uncaring people in a world that also screams we should care. Again, they mean everyone else, not themselves.

JMHO


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Is that our Squatch visiting?????


Maybe, LOL. The 501st are Awesome. Very dedicated fans, all costumes must be movie accurate and they do a lot of charity work. They go around visiting childrens hospitals and do fund raising events. The 501st in the movie are evil bad guys but in real life they are super heros.

By the way when my wife text me the pictures I was jealous as shit. Especially the Vader pic.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I don't disagree. Some here have contributed and let it be known they did it.
> 
> Some donated but choose to remain anonymous.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Like I said previously most family and friends did not even respond to the text before only you guys came thru. We appreciate every donation regardless its $1.00 or $1,000.00. I do have to admit when I got that $1,000.00 check in the mail from E.B. it brought tears to my eyes. If a person does not want to donate anything then so be it. I will not hold it against them but I do ask for them to tell others either on text or Facebook or what ever.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I made a modest anonymous donation because this thread came back to the top. It was a welcome reminder to do so! That said, members calling people out and complaining about the amount raised is petty and a turnoff to some people. We all (should) know you get more flies with honey - especially given this is a freaking internet forum and not a Church, Workplace, Elks Lodge or other venue where people are known to each other. Just my two cents.

My continued prayers and best wishes go out the MG and his family.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> That said, members calling people out and complaining about the amount raised is petty and a turnoff to some people.
> 
> My continued prayers and best wishes go out the MG and his family.


When I see something wrong I say something, call it my Jersey Attitude. But I won't back down and I won't apologize. Hemi45, I thank you for stepping up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praise the Lord.Great news.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

When its sent as a friend PayPal only gives a name so I have no way of contacting you to say thank you. I did look in the private messages for an old message but I struck out. So I just wanted to say thank you and hopefully you see this message.


----------



## Gauge0317 (Dec 4, 2016)

Super happy to hear things are getting better MG. I hate it the people you planned on helping failed, however it warms my heart to see how many preppers came to support their own. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

To all my friends here. I thought I would give one final update to this thread. Zack has basically recovered. He still deals with anxiety a little but he deals with it. He turned 18 last month. He also finally got his drivers license last month. He will be graduating this spring and he is a straight A student.

Those people that donated, sent prayers and helped spread the word to others thank you from the bottom of our hearts. It has been greatly appreciated.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> To all my friends here. I thought I would give one final update to this thread. Zack has basically recovered. He still deals with anxiety a little but he deals with it. He turned 18 last month. He also finally got his drivers license last month. He will be graduating this spring and he is a straight A student.
> 
> Those people that donated, sent prayers and helped spread the word to others thank you from the bottom of our hearts. It has been greatly appreciated.


I wish I could "Like" this.......... to infinity and beyond!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/58105-happens-quick.html
> 
> Didn't really know how bad the medical bills were as my wife does the money handling but what was not covered from VA CHAMPVA dependent insurance is building up and more are still coming in. Kinda sucks, anyways my wife set up a GoFundMe page for my son. If anyone would like to donate or if you cannot donate but would like to share the link on Facebook contact me. Please private message me or email me at [email protected] and I will give you the link. Thanks
> 
> ...


Prayers up. Send them five bucks a month. They will take it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AWESOME news @MaterielGeneral !


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> To all my friends here. I thought I would give one final update to this thread. Zack has basically recovered. He still deals with anxiety a little but he deals with it. He turned 18 last month. He also finally got his drivers license last month. He will be graduating this spring and he is a straight A student.
> 
> Those people that donated, sent prayers and helped spread the word to others thank you from the bottom of our hearts. It has been greatly appreciated.


Glad to hear this. I sent a few bucks over to the GFM. A few days late (I took a couple years off PF), but have him put it in his college (or trade school) fund. Good luck.


----------

